#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  O que é servidor WINS?

## gustavo_marcon

Me desculpem se a pergunta for idiota, mas estou vendo muitas pessoas falarem em servidor WINS e não faço idéia do que sirva ou o que seja, alguém poderia me exclarecer isso?

----------


## aguizo

O Windows Internet Name Service  WINS é um serviço para resolução de nomes. Mais um, pode perguntar o amigo leitor. Sim, além do DNS o Windows 2000 Server (a exemplo do Windows Server 2003 e do NT Server 4.0) também fornece mais um serviço para resolução de nomes  WINS. 

O WINS tem muitas diferenças em relação ao DNS. A primeira e fundamental delas é que o WINS não forma um espaço de nomes hierárquico como o DNS. O espaço de nomes do WINS é plano (flat). 

Em uma base de dados WINS fica registrado apenas o nome NetBios do computador e o respectivo número IP. Poderíamos até dizer que o WINS está para a resolução de nomes NetBios, assim como o DNS está para a resolução de nomes FQDN.

A grande questão que continua é: Porque dois serviços diferentes para a resolução de nomes. O que acontece é que até o NT Server 4.0, o WINS era o serviço de resolução de nomes mais utilizado e o suporte ao DNS só erá obrigatório se algum serviço dependesse do DNS. Na época do NT Server 4.0, com a maioria dos clientes baseados em Windows 95/98 (ou até mesmo Windows 3.11), o WINS era o serviço de nomes mais utilizado. Porém a partir do Windows 2000 Server, com o Active Directory, o DNS passou a ser o serviço preferencial (e obrigatório para o caso do Active Directory), para resolução de nomes.

Porém da mudança do WINS para o DNS, obviamente que existe um período de transição. É exatamente este período que estamos vivendo, ou seja, com clientes (Windows 95/98/Me) e aplicativos que ainda dependem do WINS. Por isso que, muito provavelmente, você ainda precisará do WINS para dar suporte a estes clientes e aplicativos mais antigos, ainda dependentes do WINS.

Com o WINS, sempre que um cliente configurado para utilizar um servidor WINS, é inicializado, o cliente, automaticamente, registra o seu nome NetBios e o respectivo endereço IP, na base de dados do servidor configurado como Wins Primário, nas propriedades do TCP/IP. Os nomes NetBios podem ter até 15 caracteres. Na verdade são 16 caracteres, mas o décimo sexto é reservado para uso do sistema operacional. O Windows 2000 Server registra, para um mesmo computador, o nome NetBios mais de uma vez, apenas mudando o décimo sexto caractere. Este caractere indica um serviço específico no computador. Falarei mais sobre estes nomes logo adiante.

Algumas características do WINS

O WINS apresenta as seguintes características: 
Um banco de dados dinâmico de nome para endereço que mantém o suporte para resolução e registro do nome NetBios de computador. O serviço WINS é instalado em um ou mais servidores da rede. O número IP do servidor WINS deve ser informado nos clientes, quer seja configurando manualmente as propriedades do protocolo TCP/IP do cliente, quer seja através do uso do DHCP para efetuar estas configurações. 


Gerenciamento centralizado do banco de dados de nome para endereço, minorando a necessidade de gerenciamento de arquivos Lmhosts. O arquivo Lmhosts é um arquivo de texto, na qual podem ser criadas entradas para resolução de nomes NetBios. O arquivo Lmhosts fica na pasta systemroot\system32\drivers\etc, onde systemroot representa a pasta onde está instalado o Windows 2000 Server. Podemos dizer que o Lmhosts representa para o WINS, o mesmo que o arquivo hosts representa para o DNS. Na verdade, na pasta indicada anteriormente, é gravado, por padrão, um arquivo chamado Lmhosts.sam. O administrador, caso necessite utilizar um arquivo Lmhosts, pode renomear este arquivo (de Lmhosts.sam para Lmhosts) e criar as entradas necessárias. 


O uso do WINS fornece Redução de tráfego de broadcast, gerado para a reoslução de nome NetBios. Se os clientes dependentes do WINS, não estiverem configurados com o número IP de pelo menos um servidor WINS, eles irão gerar tráfego de Broadcast na rede local, para tentar resolver nomes. Por padrão os roteadores bloqueiam tráfego de broadcast. Com isso, sem o uso do WINS, para clientes que dependem do WINS, não haveria como fazer a resolução de nomes de servidores que estão em outras redes (redes remotas, ligadas através de links de WAN e roteadores). Através do mecanismo de replicação, é possível manter vários servidores WINS, em diferentes redes, com o mesmo banco de dados, com informações de todos os computadores da rede, mediante o uso de replicação. 


É possível integrar o WINS com o DNS, para que o WINS possa respodner consultas às quais o DNS não conseguiu responder. 
Como saber se ainda devo utilizar o WINS?

Pode parecer que o WINS tem muitas vantagens, então deve realmente ser utilizado. Não é bem assim. Só é justificado o uso do WINS se houver versões anteriores do Windows ou aplicações que dependam do WINS. Neste ítem vou detalhar um pouco mais sobre em que situações você terá que utilizar o WINS.

Antes de mostrar quando você deve utilizar, vou descrever algumas situações em que, com certeza, você não precisará utilizar o WINS: 
A sua rede é baseada apenas em servidores como Windows 2000 Server ou Windows Server 2003 e os clientes são baseados no Windows 2000 Professional ou Windows XP Professional. Com uma rede nesta situação (o que ainda deve ser muito raro), com certeza o DNS está instalado e funcionando. Nesta situação não existe nenhuma dependência do WINS para a resolução de nomes, uma vez que o DNS atende perfeitamente a necessidade de resolução de nomes no cenário proposto. 


Se você tem uma pequena rede, com até 20 computadores, localizados em um único escritório, e a rede é utilizada para compartilhamento de arquivos, impressoras e para aplicações, não é necessário o uso do WINS. Mesmo que alguns clientes ou aplicações necessitem de resolução de nome NetBios, poderão fazê-lo, sem problemas, usando broadcast. Devido ao pequeno número de computadores, o tráfego de broadcast, devido à resolução de nomes NetBios não representará um problema. 
Ao decidir se precisa usar o WINS, você deve primeiro considerar as seguintes questões: 
Tenho computadores na rede que exigem o uso de nomes de NetBIOS? Lembre que todos os computadores em rede que estiverem sendo executados com um sistema operacional da Microsoft antigo, como as versões do MS-DOS, Windows 95/98 ou Windows NT 3.51/4.0, exigem suporte a nomes de NetBIOS. O Windows 2000 é o primeiro sistema operacional da Microsoft que não requer mais a nomeação de NetBIOS. Portanto, os nomes de NetBIOS ainda podem ser exigidos na rede para fornecer serviços de compartilhamento de arquivo e impressão básicos e para oferecer suporte a diversas aplicações existentes, as quais ainda dependam da resolução de nomes NetBios. Por exemplo, um cliente baseado no Windows 95, depende do nome NetBios do servidor, para poder acessar uma pasta compartilhada no servidor. Você não conseguirá usar o nome DNS do sevidor, como por exemplo: \\srv01.abc.com\documentos, em clientes com versões antigas do Windows, conforme as descritas no início deste parágrafo. Nestes clientes você tem que usar o nome NetBios do servidor, como por exemplo: \\srv01\documentos. 


Todos os computadores na rede estão configurados e são capazes de oferecer suporte ao uso de outro tipo de nomeação de rede, como DNS (Domain Name System, sistema de nomes de domínios)? A nomeação de rede é um serviço vital para a localização de computadores e recursos por toda a rede, mesmo quando os nomes NetBIOS não sejam exigidos. Antes de decidir eliminar o suporte a nomes de NetBIOS ou WINS, certifique-se de que todos os computadores e programas na rede são capazes de funcionar usando outro serviço de nomes, como o DNS. Nesta etapa é muito importante que você tenha um inventário de software atualizado. Com o inventário de software você tem condição de saber quais programas ainda dependem da resolução de nomes NetBios. 
Os clientes WINS que estejam executando sob o Windows 2000, Windows Server 2003 ou Windows XP Professional, são configurados por padrão para usar primeiro o DNS para resolver nomes com mais de 15 caracteres ou que utilizem pontos (".") dentro do nome. Para nomes com menos de 15 caracteres e que não utilizem pontos, o Windows primeira tenta resolver o nome usando WINS (se este estiver configurado), caso o WINS venha a falhar, o DNS será utilizado na tentativa de resolver o nome.

Clientes suportados pelo WINS:

O WINS é suportado por uma grande variedade de clientes, conforme descrito na lista a seguir: 
Windows Server 2003 

Windows 2000 

Windows NT 3.5 ou superior 

Windows 95/98/Me 

Windows for Workgroups 3.11 

MS-DOS com Cliente de Rede Microsoft versão 3 

MS-DOS com LAN Manager versão 2.2c 

Clientes Linux e UNIX, rodando o serviço Samba 
Nota: É possível criar entradas estáticas no WINS (criadas manualmente), para clientes não suportados pelo WINS. Porém esta não é uma prática recomendada e somente deve ser utilizada quando for absolutamente necessária.

Não esqueça: Fique atento a este ponto, ou seja, criação de entradas estáticas. Por exemplo, se você tem clientes antigos, como o Windows 95 ou Windows 98, que precisam acessar recursos em um servidor UNIX, o qual não pode ser cliente do WINS, ou seja, não é capaz de registrar seu nome no WINS, o que fazer? Neste caso você deve criar uma entrada estática no WINS, para o nome do servidor UNIX e o respectivo endereço IP. Com isso, os clientes mais antigos poderão acessar os recursos do servidor UNIX.

Como funciona o WINS

Os servidores WINS mantém uma base de dados com nomes dos clientes configurados para utilizar o WINS e os respectivos endereços IP. Quando uma estação de trabalho configurada para utilizar o WINS é inicializada, ela registra o seu nome NetBios e o seu endereço IP no banco de dados do servidor WINS. A estação de trabalho utiliza o servidor WINS, cujo endereço IP está configurado como WINS Primário, nas propriedades do protocolo TCP/IP (quer estas configurações tenham sido feitas manualmente ou via DHCP). Quando o cliente é desligado, o registro do nome e do endereço IP é liberado no servidor WINS. Com isso a base de dados do WINS é criada e mantida, dinamicamente.

Os nomes NetBios podem ter, no máximo 15 caracteres. Um 16º caractere é registrado pelo serviço WINS. Este caractere adicional é utilizado para indicar um determinado tipo de serviço. Por exemplo, um servidor pode ter o seu nome registrado no WINS várias vezes. O que diferencia um registro do outro é o 16º caractere, o qual indica diferentes serviços. O 16º caractere está no formato de número Hexadecimal. A seguir, a título de exemplo, alguns dos valores possíveis para o 16º caractere e o respectivo significado: 
nome_de_domínio[1Bh]: Registrado por cada controlador de domínio do Windows NT Server 4.0 que esteja executando como PDC (Primary Domain Controller) do respectivo domínio. Esse registro de nome é usado para permitir a procura remota de domínios. Quando um servidor WINS é consultado para obtenção desse nome, ele retorna o endereço IP do computador que registrou o nome. 

nome_de_computador[1Fh]: Registrado pelo serviço Network Dynamic Data Exchange (NetDDE, intercâmbio dinâmico de dados de rede). Ele aparecerá somente se os serviços NetDDE forem iniciados no computador. 
Você pode exibir a lista de nomes (na verdade o mesmo nome, apenas diferenciando o 16º caractere) registrados para um determinado computador, utilizando o seguinte comando:

nbtstat a nome_do_computador

Por exemplo, o comando a seguir retorna a lista de nomes registrados no WINS, pelo computador chamado servidor:

nbtstat a servidor

Este comando retorna o resultado indicado a seguir: 
C:\>nbtstat -a servidor

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.10.20.50] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
-------------------------------------------
SERVIDOR <00> UNIQUE Registered
SERVIDOR <20> UNIQUE Registered
GROZA <00> GROUP Registered
GROZA <1C> GROUP Registered
GROZA <1B> UNIQUE Registered
GROZA <1E> GROUP Registered
SERVIDOR <03> UNIQUE Registered
GROZA <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.	<01> GROUP Registered
INet~Services <1C> GROUP Registered
IS~SERVIDOR....	<00> UNIQUE Registered
ADMINISTRADOR <03> UNIQUE Registered

MAC Address = 00-00-21-CE-01-11
Para que as estações de trabalho da rede possam utilizar o servidor WINS, basta informar o número IP do servidor WINS nas propriedades avançadas do protocolo TCP/IP. Uma vez configurado com o número IP do servidor WINS, o cliente, durante a inicialização, registra o seu nome NetBios, automaticamente com o servidor WINS. 

O cliente WINS utiliza diferentes métodos para a resolução de nomes NetBios. Estes diferentes métodos são identificados como: b-node, p-node, m-node e h-node. A seguir descrevo a diferença entre estes métodos: 
b-node: Um cliente configurado com este método de resolução utiliza somente broadcast para a resolução de nomes NetBios. Se não houver um servidor WINS na rede ou o servidor WINS não estiver configurado nas propriedades avançadas do TCP/IP, este é o método padrão utilizado. 

p-node: Utiliza somente o servidor WINS. Se o WINS falhar em resolver o nome, o cliente não tentará outro método. 

m-node: Utiliza primeiro broadcast, se não conseguir resolver o nome usando broadcast, então utiliza o servidor WINS. 

h-node: Primeiro utiliza o servidor WINS, somente se o WINS falhar é que será tentado o broadcast. Este método reduz o tráfego de broadcast na rede. É o método padrão para clientes configurados para utilizar um servidor WINS.

----------


## violinista

Olá, Gustavo !

WINS significa _Windows Internet Name Service_ ... é um serviço dos servidores Windows (que pode ser implementado via SAMBA no Linux) que resolve nomes NetBIOS ... o funcionamento é parecido com o DNS, mas foi criado para resolver nomes em redes W98 e NT ...

[ ]'s

----------

